# Grass carp and a few others!



## S Adams

Took a day off to shoot some daytime fish


----------



## S Adams

One more


----------



## Josh B

Looks like you had fun. That carp is huge. Getting into bow fishing is my next hobbie. I've been twice and I suck but I might could have hit that carp.


----------



## oldfella1962

goodness that is enough fish to feed a small village! 
But I thought grass carp were protected?


----------



## TWO GUNS

Got a few the other day


----------



## across the river

oldfella1962 said:


> goodness that is enough fish to feed a small village!
> But I thought grass carp were protected?



Grass carp are not a game fish in Georgia and can be taken with a bow in lakes, rivers, etc....   They are protected on PFA's where they  are stocked to control vegetation.


----------



## S Adams

Good job Two guns!


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

across the river said:


> Grass carp are not a game fish in Georgia and can be taken with a bow in lakes, rivers, etc....   They are protected on PFA's where they  are stocked to control vegetation.


They are also protected on clarks hill.


----------



## Para Bellum

Quackmasterofgeorgia said:


> They are also protected on clarks hill.



Not true.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

Metro Trout said:


> Not true.



According to the sign posted at Holliday park, it would be a ticket.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

"Anglers who use Thurmond Lake should become familiar with grass carp and how to identify the species. Removal of grass carp from the lake is prohibited by federal regulations and South Carolina state law."
Straight from the corps of engineers website. 
They aren't protected under state law, but are under federal.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Sounds like it say state law too


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

Mexican Squealer said:


> Sounds like it say state law too



For South Carolina, I'm guessing Georgia DNR will enforce the federal regulations that have it protected.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

10-4 recon Fed would trump it either way


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

Mexican Squealer said:


> 10-4 recon Fed would trump it either way



Most likely.


----------



## Para Bellum

Quackmasterofgeorgia said:


> According to the sign posted at Holliday park, it would be a ticket.



Really?!  That's interesting.  Haven't lived there in over 7 years but when I did there was no such sign at Holliday.  Guess they're trying to work on the hydrilla issue a bit??


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

Metro Trout said:


> Really?!  That's interesting.  Haven't lived there in over 7 years but when I did there was no such sign at Holliday.  Guess they're trying to work on the hydrilla issue a bit??



Yeah, the sign was put up this year, I knew SC prohibited the removal of them. They are to help with the hydrilla according to usace website. It don't affect me as I've never been bowfishing, but just trying to save y'all a ticket.


----------



## Para Bellum

I don't get back there often QMOG but that hydrilla sure did make for some good diver hunting back in the day.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

Metro Trout said:


> I don't get back there often QMOG but that hydrilla sure did make for some good diver hunting back in the day.



That's why I hate seeing grass carp introduced, but hydrilla is an invasive, so I guess they have to take care of it someway. Fishing will hurt too, especially bass and jack fish, but only time will tell, I guess.


----------



## S Adams

Good thing this one is  legal !


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

S Adams said:


> Good thing this one is  legal !


Lol, how many hours were you on the water to shoot that many. My friend will go out all night and sometimes only gets 1 or 2.


----------



## S Adams

I think it was around 4-5 hours.


----------



## across the river

Metro Trout said:


> I don't get back there often QMOG but that hydrilla sure did make for some good diver hunting back in the day.



I'm with you, but that was back in the days when you could find birds and there was a good chance no one was going to mess with them before you went back to hunt them.   They don't hit the water good now before some yahoo is running them up either "scouting" or trying to shoot them out of a running boat.    



Quackmasterofgeorgia said:


> That's why I hate seeing grass carp introduced, but hydrilla is an invasive, so I guess they have to take care of it someway. Fishing will hurt too, especially bass and jack fish, but only time will tell, I guess.



Just look at Santee to see where it is headed.   Years ago you could kill some ducks on Santee with all the grass, then they loaded it down with grass carp and turned it into a lake "dessert" with no vegetation and no where for the fish to hide.   It went from holding thousands of ducks to holding thousands of cormorants.  Now they actually have select cormorant hunts on the lake, and the only ducks that get killed are on the corn ponds the folks with some money have on some of the surrounding private land. You would think the SC guys would of have pumped the brakes on it a little with some of the back lash they got there, but that is your government at work to save a bald eagle or two.   Maybe they will have a cormorant hunt on the hill in a few years as well since they will be even less in the way of ducks visiting each winter.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

My best duck hunting (Atlantic flyway) memories were on the Cooper river and the lakes. Hydrilla was thick and so were the Widgeons, Gadwall, divers and plenty of other ducks. We hunted every day of the season when we should have been in class...and i wouldn't change a thing. Love thinking about those days...then they decided hydrilla was the devil and sprayed it.  Now I own corn ponds but always reflect on the good ol' days...putting in at Quimby creek and waiting on shooting light. Sorry, got nothing to do with your thread


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

across the river said:


> I'm with you, but that was back in the days when you could find birds and there was a good chance no one was going to mess with them before you went back to hunt them.   They don't hit the water good now before some yahoo is running them up either "scouting" or trying to shoot them out of a running boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at Santee to see where it is headed.   Years ago you could kill some ducks on Santee with all the grass, then they loaded it down with grass carp and turned it into a lake "dessert" with no vegetation and no where for the fish to hide.   It went from holding thousands of ducks to holding thousands of cormorants.  Now they actually have select cormorant hunts on the lake, and the only ducks that get killed are on the corn ponds the folks with some money have on some of the surrounding private land. You would think the SC guys would of have pumped the brakes on it a little with some of the back lash they got there, but that is your government at work to save a bald eagle or two.   Maybe they will have a cormorant hunt on the hill in a few years as well since they will be even less in the way of ducks visiting each winter.


Yeah, hydrilla is a horrible invasive, but it does have a few benefits. They say those cormorants don't eat game fish, but I'd bet $100 if you cut one open there'd be crappie. You can still find spots where hardly anyone is because they don't want to put in that extra effort. They don't need to fight an invasive with another invasive, or at least remove the ban on shooting grass carps after a few years and throw in native aquatics to have a foothold to delay the inevitable return of hydrilla.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

Mexican Squealer said:


> My best duck hunting (Atlantic flyway) memories were on the Cooper river and the lakes. Hydrilla was thick and so were the Widgeons, Gadwall, divers and plenty of other ducks. We hunted every day of the season when we should have been in class...and i wouldn't change a thing. Love thinking about those days...then they decided hydrilla was the devil and sprayed it.  Now I own corn ponds but always reflect on the good ol' days...putting in at Quimby creek and waiting on shooting light. Sorry, got nothing to do with your thread


I wish there wasn't as much competition as there is now, or at least more respect for someone who beat you to a spot. They're trying to do away with hydrilla because of eagles.


----------



## lampern

Those grass carp are sterile


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

lampern said:


> Those grass carp are sterile


I know, but still not native.


----------

